# My bro, saugeyeslayer scores



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Congrats to my little (not so much anymore) bro for tagging a nice 8 point this morning with a Bear compound. Great shot at 15 yards. I have some trail cam footage of him fighting with a nice 10pt a few weeks ago. This buck sure will be tasty! Tagged in Hocking Co on the family land.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here's the buck


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats to your bro on a nice buck!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Pressure's off!! Nice job on filling an early tag.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice job congrats..


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Amazing shot placement!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## andyjs3589 (Nov 26, 2008)

Good Job! Now it's my turn.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice buck! beautiful shot placement!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice buck , congrats .


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job. Congrats on the deer.
Bob


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats to your bro on the kill. Nice looking buck


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

nice! very clean early season buck


----------

